# Dunroth Manor 2020



## Zoolando (Feb 25, 2016)

Dunroth Manor 2020


----------



## stars8462 (Sep 28, 2008)

WOW
Great Job !!


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

Oooh you teaser you! Love this to bits.


----------



## Zoolando (Feb 25, 2016)

Working out the soundtrack for 2020. This is the best god damn Thriller mega mix you'll hear this year.


----------



## Zoolando (Feb 25, 2016)

Saw, Ghost's, Boogey Man, X Files, Nightmare, Trioxin, Halloween, Twilight Zone...


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great job!
I could listen to SAW all day long.


----------



## Zoolando (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, that’s a lot of wires!:googly:

Seeing the behind-the-scenes technology really brings home the level of effort and planning it takes to run a light show.


----------



## Zoolando (Feb 25, 2016)

Synth Playlist 2020

Stranger Things Theme
Long Note Two - Kevin Macloed
Devour - Secession Studios
Witch House - Sam Haynes
Name Your Fear - Shuka4beats
The Exorcist VS Starfighter - Nightwav
1984 - Sam Haynes
Endless Nightmare - Midnight Danger
Neon Phantom - Sam Haynes
Gore - Karl Casey
Destiny - Zombie Hyperdrive


----------



## Zoolando (Feb 25, 2016)

Thriller - Michael Jackson, 10 Second Songs, Startrax, Mike Danavan, Louis Lal Roche, Richard Grey
What's Fo Lunch - Feastie Boys
Chills - Number 15
Slashstreet Boys - Die By My Knife
Bustin - Ray Parker Jr. / Neil Cicierega
Brainbug - Nightmare
Bounce - RUN-D.M.C


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

If your lighting is supposed to make you think of dripping blood, Mission Accomplished!!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

love the behind the scenes tour!


----------



## Zoolando (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## Zoolando (Feb 25, 2016)




----------

